# Politics and Evangelical Theology



## mvdm (Jul 2, 2012)

For those who might be tempted by the modern neo-two kingdoms' wall of separation between Christianity and politics, I'd highly recommended this newly released book by Dr. Brian Mattson. The book is an engaging read targeted to audiences of all ages and contains insightful application of Biblical principles to economics, abortion, sexuality, just war, etc. 

In the introduction, Mattson states: _"....one of the purposes of this book is to turn {Darryl} Hart's position on its head: he believes the Bible is relevant to some issues, but irrelevant to most. On the contrary, we will see that the Bible speaks to most of the pressing political issues of our day and is completly silent on a few. Hart has the ratio completely upside down."_


Amazon.com: Politics & Evangelical Theology: A Guide For Concerned Christians and Political Progressives (9781477566213): Brian G. Mattson: Books


----------

